# TCTP Question - Spin Class on "Rest" days?



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm trying to stick to the TCTP as closely as possible (I'm in week 3 of the New Competitor plan). Before I started the TCTP, I would attend spin classes at the YMCA 4-5 times per week. These are not cycling-specific interval type spin classes, more of a general cardio type workout.

My question is whether it's OK to go to some of these spin classes on designated rest days within the TCTP schedule. I feel like I could be doing some light spinning/cardio exercise on the rest days, but I haven't done any during the first 3 weeks.

What do people think about this situation - should the rest days be pure rest, with no spin classes, or do the fairly light intensity spin classes count as "Rest" when compared to the more strenuous intervals of the TCTP?

Thanks,

SteveM


----------



## the_gormandizer (May 12, 2006)

O.K. I'll bite. I wonder why you are doing the time-crunched program? If you have the additional time to train (i.e., spin class), perhaps you ought to be following a training program that allows for additional volume.

Assuming you stick to the TCTP, but do not want to impede your rest between the hard intervals of the TCTP, you could use the spin class for recovery. That means not following what the instructor says but just spinning at a low resistance to help clear lactic acid from your legs. The effort ought to be low enough to not engender a training response. 30 minutes is usually sufficient. You could use any additional time to build core strength or flexibility.


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

The reason I'm doing the TCTP is that I have a day job, wife, kids, responsibilities, etc., and don't have a whole lot of extra time to train. I like to race in the local series, so I'm using the TCTP to get stronger for these races. I don't have many large blocks of time available, but I can get some shorter duration workouts done throughout the week.

As far as light spinning for recovery, that's pretty much exactly what I did. The spin classes are short duration (40 mins last night), and are held after the sun goes down, after my kids are in bed, dishes washed, etc. 

I just "sat in" the class last night, spun a light resistance at 85-95 rpm and didn't follow the up/down/jump/sprint/resistance recommendations of the instructor. I told her before the class that I just wanted to sit in and spin. She was cool with that.

I feel fresh today after spinning last night. I'll have a more intense interval workout on the trainer tonight (per the TCTP), and possibly a light spin again tomorrow.

SteveM.


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

I'd be careful. Most who are new to training/racing etc . . . go too hard on their easy days and too easy on their hard days, thus get stuck in a grey zone. 

If you cannot do the w/o as prescribed the next day or even a few days later, I'd cut out the spin class.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

How about riding the trainer at home instead and spending the travel time with the family. Or buying lights and exploring the outdoors....if you must go to the spin class, who is the honey you have to ride behind?


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

After suffering through the prescribed intervals last night, I'm realizing the wisdom of DMH's words. The training should be very high intensity, and the recovery needs to be very easy. In the past, I don't think I've gone hard enough during training, and too hard during recovery (too many "junk" miles).

The spin classes are set up in more of a circular/rectangular configuration. No views of the backsides of other spinners, only plenty of views of everyone else's frontsides. I feel bad for the folks who have to look at me.

Steve.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

shomyoface said:


> How about riding the trainer at home instead


I agree with this. IMO it is a much better way to train than spin class. I don't think spin classes are all that advantageous for road cyclists, especially for those who want to race. Yes, I have done spin and I found that it is nothing like being on the road or on my rollers using my own bike.


----------

